# NMC News Feb 2010



## ian (Oct 3, 2008)

I love the Even on the cover. I want one (or lots).


----------



## julieszoo (May 27, 2009)

I got to have a close look in the fur before judging started and it is a lovely mouse


----------



## Rowangate (Jul 28, 2009)

Lovely mouse but face looks a bit odd with almost a full colour band - should it really be spots either side?


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

it doesn't matter particularly where the spots fall as long as there is a matching opposite.The full nose is acceptable because it has a patch on it's rump i.e an even reflection,one top spot,one bottom.If their hadn't been a rump patch it would have needed a spot each side of the nose to fall in with the other markings.This mouse is a random individual from brokens,so you're out of luck Ian.


----------



## ian (Oct 3, 2008)

So brokens and even are caused by the same gene, but are evens are selectively bred from for the different spot placement or breeders keep brokens for showing and if an even crops up they show it as an even?


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

it's the second option,no one keeps evens, they are an annoying bi product of brokens.Obviously its good if you get one that can win but those are not common.I doubt he will breed off of that mouse,it has nothing desirable to add to the brokens he breeds and is unlikely to re produce it's self.Just a random bit of luck.


----------



## ian (Oct 3, 2008)

Thats interesting...I wonder why evens were recognised as they are such an anomaly.

What about brokens then, how many breeders are there?


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

they used to be more like dutch mice and therefore more consistant.You can show a mouse as even without it having spots,a mismarked dutch or banded could still be even,might not win though.There's always people breeding brokens,they are a variety that attracts people.


----------



## Rowangate (Jul 28, 2009)

SarahC said:


> it doesn't matter particularly where the spots fall as long as there is a matching opposite.The full nose is acceptable because it has a patch on it's rump i.e an even reflection,one top spot,one bottom.If their hadn't been a rump patch it would have needed a spot each side of the nose to fall in with the other markings.This mouse is a random individual from brokens,so you're out of luck Ian.


ahh understood as nose and bum are symetricalish markings it is ok.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

this is a delayed answer,had no internet since last Thursday,but yes as long as the markings have an opposite then it is an even.


----------

